# Weather



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Yesterday it was over 70 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Today it's 30 degrees and snowing sideways, with about three inches on the ground already!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Last week we had 96 degrees --









and i have no idea what this "snow" is that thou speaketh of --









but i do have to admit the weather is pretty crazy --

the next morning after we hit a record 96 degrees we set another record at 31 degrees with a wind chill of 10 ... holy cow -- you don't even know how to dress anymore...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

49 and blue skies here with Rick outside cutting bricks for yet another landscaping project! woo hoo! if only he'd do mods like he does landscaping


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, rode my motorcycle yesterday...drove to church in 4WD and blowing snow today.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, crazy in Texas, too. 77 today>>>>> supposed to be 49 tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, you seem to always send that nasty stuff to us! Our car thermometer read 70 degrees as we returned from the RV Show this afternoon







.

They are calling for rain, changing to snow by tomorrow evening, with 1"-3" snow accumulation by Tuesday noon







.

I'm *SICK* of winter







.

*Rats! I'm ready for some campin' weather!*

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Last week we had 96 degrees --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is crazy crazy crazy weather.

Here in Oregon we have very predictable weather....rain and more rain...then, yep, more rain.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Our weather has been all over the map as well this winter. At least we got some good snowfalls this year. We needed the precipitation for the lakes!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Must be the coming ice age -- nope, that was in the 70's . . .









Must be global warming -- nope, that term has been tossed aside now that the opposite has been happening lately . . .









The current buzzword is "global climate change", which means that nobody knows what it's going to do!









Here? Sunday was sunny and 73, Tuesday will be rain/snow mix and falling temps.









That's just normal March weather for us -- the same it's been for my 45 years on this planet.


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

Yesterday we were in the 70s warm until after 10 pm. Today, 40 and snowing off and on. Tomorrow's forcast: 70!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

mom2 said:


> Yesterday we were in the 70s warm until after 10 pm. Today, 40 and snowing off and on. Tomorrow's forcast: 70!


Siounds like you guys are a day behind us. Today, we're back to 45 and sunny! Snow again tomorrow afternoon it sounds like!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

76 degrees here yesterday......snowing when I left work at 4:30 today!!

Supposed to be 64 by tomorrow afternoon, though.

Yeah, crazy weather.

Mark


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Unfortunately, you seem to always send that nasty stuff to us! Our car thermometer read 70 degrees as we returned from the RV Show this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya Mike - We went to the RV show Saturday and enjoyed the great temps Sunday. Monday morning I almost got stuck in the mud taking the kids to my sister in law (country road north of Banner). Today the ruts were frozen and traveled to Bloomington for service work. When I left at 3:00 my van was covered in snow, blizzard conditions w/fog, and by the time I got to Carlock (10 miles NW) it hadn't even snowed!!









*I need a campfire and a beverage!!*









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sl1960a said:


> *I need a campfire and a beverage!!*


x2


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

That was crazy, I was in Broomfield Colorado visiting some friends for the weekend. His truck said 76 degrees on Sat and then Sun we woke up to snow everywhere. I always told him my biggest fear of coming to Colorado during winter months are getting snowed in of course it was not that bad of snow. Had a great weekend anyway just wish I had my Outback with me. Oh Well later this summer....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

6" of snow this morning








Don't get me wrong, I like the white stuff, but I'm ready for spring.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Frosty but sunny here in Seattle.







Jim, what's this rain stuff?









[We've got more snow in the mountains that I can remember though! As long as it doesn't all melt at once it's OK!]


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

OK..OK...I know, but I have to do it, you made me do it !









We are *also* experiencing some cold weather too. It's so cold I can't wear shorts and flip-flops. It's 63 degrees in Orange County, CA. right now with no rain, of course.

Thank God it's looking better for tomorrow - 71 degrees.









Stay calm, Spring is on its way







.


----------

